# St. George Island, Florida



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 8, 2015)

My family and I are renting a beach house in May on St. George Island in Florida. We are wanting to go fishing withs guide, can anyone recommend someone down there that knows what they're doing??
Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Jwsisson (Mar 9, 2015)

Shore Thang  charters


----------



## cableguychris (Mar 10, 2015)

Peregrine Charters Capt Chip Bailey. Fishing out of Apalachicola


----------



## cableguychris (Mar 10, 2015)

Peregrine Charters Capt Chip Bailey. Fishing out of Apalachicola


----------



## dawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Captain Lee Chapin....

He always put's us on fish. I have taken my wife and son out with Lee at least 10 times and we always catch fish!

850.370.6400

check out his site 

sgi charters


----------



## Loorawls (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.apalachicolaguideservice.com/

And when you're ready for a guide trip on Lanier, your brother knows how to find me.


----------

